# Eating pike...



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...this is from a lake Erie forum discussion that I thought I would start here in pike/muskie...about catching/processing/eating a pike.

...my pike came from westbranch and decent size at 3 feet 10.5 pounds. After home and alittle YouTube on how to process I came away with a very quick and productive way to harvest as much meat as possible. (Thundermist) process pike.

...key to processing a pike and or muskie...(which I have not done yet) ... will only keep if fish can't be returned with absolute knowing will swim away...

...anyway...pike must be on stomach and 1st thing is the backstrap...which is easy like with at top of head and cut to spine/turn knife and ride along cord...up and finish cut.

...if you you tube THUNDERMIST PIKE PROCESS...you will find that this is extremely easy and fun to do.

...I'll leave you with some pictures. 

...after deep frying my pike and eating it was very good ... almost as good as walleye/flathead catfish. My method of of preparing is beer batter (budlight) and very hot oil. Season to hearts content and always have good people over when doing...

...in the end pike has texture of chicken and taste amazing. Really enjoyed it. I like my beer batter and way I prepare...as to keep juice trapped and only want more!

...the thing with pike for me is ... only keep 1 maybe 2 a year and process/eat...its that dam good and when those times come ... makes for only something special. For me it's a fish that has that (it) factor and don't like to over do it...bc when thise times do come along it is something special!

Stay twisted. 

Don.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...this is from a lake Erie forum discussion that I thought I would start here in pike/muskie...about catching/processing/eating a pike.
> 
> ...my pike came from westbranch and decent size at 3 feet 10.5 pounds. After home and alittle YouTube on how to process I came away with a very quick and productive way to harvest as much meat as possible. (Thundermist) process pike.
> 
> ...


thanks,that was done well!


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Dang nice pike. I have found that you can cut it into chunks and trick people into thinking they are eating walleye or other fish.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Very well done dude !


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I've been fileting pike like you for many years. Cutting the center bones out of the top strap, I would have 2 long "fish sticks" to be fried first as appetizers for my sons on week long Canada trips. I preferred 21" to 26" for better moist texture and taste but have been in your position of bringing a bigger one to the dinner table that wouldn't make it after a longer fight. We enjoy fresh pike as well as walleye or perch, just a different flavor. Many say they woukd never eat one.

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

It’s the art of getting the wye bone out. Great eating other than wasting a little meat.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I never kill Musky or Pike. I have never eaten pike but had Musky couple times. I'll stick with the Walleye & perch. You can eat just about any fish and some are pretty common eating.


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

Can’t say I’ve had lake trout but I’ve had lots of pike, I’d prefer pike to walleye imo. Just watch a video and it is not that hard to filet the pike.


----------



## Wing Shooter (Feb 23, 2016)

Nice post will have to try this method next summer in the BWCA. I've had lake trout and they are tasty cooked over an open fire! The wye bone is definitely my least favorite thing about pike.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Fillet the pike leaving the skin side on. Run the knife down both sides of the y bones in the center of the fillet. You can then pull the whole strip of y bones out like a zipper. Smoke the fillets. Best smoked fish I ever ate.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

I clean pike like leeabu, 22"-26" are my favorite eaters.
Personally pike is my favorite.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Drm50 said:


> I never kill Musky or Pike. I have never eaten pike but had Musky couple times. I'll stick with the Walleye & perch. You can eat just about any fish and some are pretty common eating.


Pike is probably the best tasting fish I've ever eaten...better than walleye...only thing that rivals it is perch IMO...you don't know what you're missing.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Pike are delicious I just have a hard time with harvesting a decent sized one Being a top of the chain predator theyre kind of rare ,especially around here You get a lake where there overrun with little ones tho, like Vineyard up by Jackson, youre doing the sysytem a favor by taking those 22-24 inchers


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I throw em back, we have caught a couple out of branch, seeing they aren't very common I toss them back, likely natural fish. I would eat them if caught out of skeeter though, lake is loaded with them.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

The first fish I ever ate was pike why at a fly in fishing trip as a young kid. I didnt think I liked fish,but my grandpa told me he wasnt heating up any of mom or grandmas goody they froze for us until we had a couple fish dinners. I usually keep a couple smaller one if I'm up north,but have tossed back the few I've caught from central ohio. But have thought about keeping one to eat. I dont get up north to much anymore.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Nothing is better than a small sized pike 22-32" brined and hickory smoked!!
I also would not harvest one in Ohio, but bring plenty of them back when up in New York or Michigan.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Pike is my favorite fish to eat. And cold water Canadian smallies. People are afraid of cleaning a pike. Once you figure it out, it's pretty dang easy. Walleye is fine and all but I prefer a fish with some flavor


----------

